# Squirrel Hunting?



## Ace05 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was up in the Uintahs looking for Grouse and the only thing I saw was squirrels, back east , there’s a squirrel season and I was wondering if they were legal to hunt here in Utah? Thanks.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

where you're from the squirrels are much larger and worth a .22 round or bird shot.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Our squirrels are quite small and more work than they are worth for the meat. 

That being said, I’ve eaten them. Tasted fine. But a lot of work.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

red squirrels in iowa were pretty beefy. I shot one in the chest with .22 Winchester rim fire when it jumped up on the deadfall to scold me at about 10 feet and it turned and ran quiet a ways and up the tree into his nest. 
theyd sound like a deer with all the noise they made rustling the dead leaves and breaking branches. id get all excited, thinking a deer was coming. even the gray squirrels are bigger than the squirrels here.


----------

